# 녀석 vs 놈



## Hyperpolyglot

is 녀석 and 놈 the same for referring to a guy/fellow/bloke? any big difference? Maybe one is positive and the other one is negative?


----------



## mink-shin

Hyperpolyglot said:


> any big difference?



Hmm, I don't find any big difference between them.

Sorry.


----------



## boomluck

In my opinion, both 녀석 and 놈 are less polite way to speak.
These two are used by a person who is older than the other. Dad can call his son 녀석 or 놈, but son cannot call dad that way, not even his older brother.
Also, when you talk about animals you can treat them 녀석들 or 놈들.

I think, 녀석 is slightly milder word than 놈 is.


----------



## CharlesLee

놈, and 녀석 are informal words , but absolutely used in Korean literature frequently and in the spoken word.

There are no difference between them. It would be a lad, or a bloke in English.

The negative word for men is usually used as 새끼.


----------

